# Showtime @ Orange County Choppers NY 6/28



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2009)

*Showtime AutoSports has teamed up with Orange County Choppers and we are proud to present a Infiniti & Nissan car show at the new Orange County Choppers world headquarters in Newburgh NY on Sunday June 28th. 

The show will Include Trophies, Raffles, Food and a DJ. 

*​
*Date & Time:*
Sunday June 28th 
Gates open at 9AM, Close at 12pm, judging starts at 1PM.

*Location:*
Orange County Choppers new world headquarters
14 Crossroads Court, Newburgh NY 12550

*Event Price:*
Show will be Free to spectators
$20 to enter (Entrants will get a Free tour of OCC's new facility)

*Trophy Categories (1st-3rd):*
Best In Show
Best N/A
Best F/I
Best Overall Z
Best Overall G
Best Overall Altima
BEst Overall Maxima
Best Misc Infiniti/Nissan
Best Interior
Best Exterior
Best Female Owned Car
Best Other Vehicle

*For Questions please contact:*
[email protected]



WE ASK SPECTATORS AND PARTICIPANTS ALIKE TO BE ON THEIR BEST BEHAVIOR. THAT MEANS NO RACING, NO BURNOUTS AND NO ACTING OUT. ANYONE BREAKING THESE SIMPLE RULES WILL BE ASKED TO LEAVE.​


Updated List:
List:
1. [email protected] - G
2. CT350G - G
3. ZingMoney - G
3. Jzurita - Z
4. Iron-Mike - G
5. OMEGA46 - Z
6. jbudnick504 - Z
7. keff108 - G
8. Chickflynbyu - Z
9. Telly9987
10. G35Ian - G
11. AesonVirus - G
12. SPEED - G
13. G_Lover - G
14. Leon - G
15. Stoof - G
16. dann1313
17. LuvZCar - Z
18. Jewellz
19. 04LIQUIDSILVER - Z
20. Sleeper400
21. ttuberz - Z
22. Guerci36
23. IMAFUKINRIDER - G
24. g35ryder - G
25. Ivory
26. GMoNeYAir23
27. Lakeside - Z
28. Folgrz - Z
29. Tony Brembo - Z
30. petey smbZ - Z
31. Bigpei - G
32. mrnissan01
33. Nizzy - G
34. FrankieG - G


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2009)

List:
1. [email protected] - G
2. CT350G - G
3. ZingMoney - G
3. Jzurita - Z
4. Iron-Mike - G
5. OMEGA46 - Z
6. jbudnick504 - Z
7. keff108 - G
8. Chickflynbyu - Z
9. Telly9987
10. G35Ian - G
11. AesonVirus - G
12. SPEED - G
13. G_Lover - G
14. Leon - G
15. Stoof - G
16. dann1313
17. LuvZCar - Z
18. Jewellz
19. 04LIQUIDSILVER - Z
20. Sleeper400
21. ttuberz - Z
22. Guerci36
23. IMAFUKINRIDER - G
24. g35ryder - G
25. Ivory
26. GMoNeYAir23
27. Lakeside - Z
28. Folgrz - Z
29. Tony Brembo - Z
30. petey smbZ - Z
31. Bigpei - G
32. mrnissan01
33. Nizzy - G
34. FrankieG - G
35. g35dr1ver03 - G
36. wolfb21 - Z
37. zcoupe09 - Z


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2009)

List:
1. [email protected] - G
2. CT350G - G
3. ZingMoney - G
3. Jzurita - Z
4. Iron-Mike - G
5. OMEGA46 - Z
6. jbudnick504 - Z
7. keff108 - G
8. Chickflynbyu - Z
9. Telly9987
10. G35Ian - G
11. AesonVirus - G
12. SPEED - G
13. G_Lover - G
14. Leon - G
15. Stoof - G
16. dann1313
17. LuvZCar - Z
18. Jewellz
19. 04LIQUIDSILVER - Z
20. Sleeper400
21. ttuberz - Z
22. Guerci36
23. IMAFUKINRIDER - G
24. g35ryder - G
25. Ivory
26. GMoNeYAir23
27. Lakeside - Z
28. Folgrz - Z
29. Tony Brembo - Z
30. petey smbZ - Z
31. Bigpei - G
32. mrnissan01
33. Nizzy - G
34. FrankieG - G
35. g35dr1ver03 - G
36. wolfb21 - Z
37. zcoupe09 - Z
38. 732_IP_G35c - G
39. ONLYG35 - G
40. Columbian - G
41. blue660r01 - Z
42. cosmec - Z
43. HotPursuit24 - Z
44. G'sZ
45. MRoleg - G
46. dan sanchez - g
47. wizzard - z
48. pgn29 - z
49. skibikmike - 10th anniversary 280zx and 50th anniversary 300zx
50. Lacey - M3
51. Ironchef 2008 - G37


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2009)

List:
1. [email protected] - G
2. CT350G - G
3. ZingMoney - G
3. Jzurita - Z
4. Iron-Mike - G
5. OMEGA46 - Z
6. jbudnick504 - Z
7. keff108 - G
8. Chickflynbyu - Z
9. Telly9987
10. G35Ian - G
11. AesonVirus - G
12. SPEED - G
13. G_Lover - G
14. Leon - G
15. Stoof - G
16. dann1313
17. LuvZCar - Z
18. Jewellz
19. 04LIQUIDSILVER - Z
20. Sleeper400
21. ttuberz - Z
22. Guerci36
23. IMAFUKINRIDER - G
24. g35ryder - G
25. Ivory
26. GMoNeYAir23
27. Lakeside - Z
28. Folgrz - Z
29. Tony Brembo - Z
30. petey smbZ - Z
31. Bigpei - G
32. mrnissan01
33. Nizzy - G
34. FrankieG - G
35. g35dr1ver03 - G
36. wolfb21 - Z
37. zcoupe09 - Z
38. 732_IP_G35c - G
39. ONLYG35 - G
40. Columbian - G
41. blue660r01 - Z
42. cosmec - Z
43. HotPursuit24 - Z
44. G'sZ
45. MRoleg - G
46. dan sanchez - g
47. wizzard - z
48. pgn29 - z
49. skibikmike - 10th anniversary 280zx and 50th anniversary 300zx
50. Lacey - M3
51. Ironchef 2008 - G37
52. Keith.H - 300ZX(Z32)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2009)

UPDATE 5/16​If anyone is traveling from far and is interested in getting a room OCC has offered us their rate at the Hilton garden Inn right next door to the OCC world headquarters. The usual rate is $169 a night(pricey because near westpoint) but will be $139 a night for our show attendees. Just give them a call and mention the OCC car show on June 28th and the discount rate of $139.

Hilton Garden Inn Newburg
15 Crossroads Court, 
Newburgh, NY? - +1 845-567-9500?

*MA *- *I know their are MA people coming, can someone set a time and place? *

*CT(North) - Hooters @ 6:30 am leave at 7 am Sharp on their way to Newburgh Mall:* 
1731 Berlin Tpke
Wethersfield, CT 06109
(860) 563-8083

*CT(South) - Mobil/MCD's rest stop 95 SB @ 7:15 leave at 7:30 sharp on their way to Newburgh Mall:*
Mobil/McDonalds rest stop going 95 Southbound, right before exit 9 in Stamford on the highway.. cant miss it. 

*NJ - Blue Claws Stadium Parking lot @ 5:30 leaving @ 6 am sharp on their way to Newburgh Mall:*
2 Stadium Way
Lakewood, NJ 08701

*NY - Newburgh Mall (Old Navy) @ 8:45 Meet here before going to OCC for final caravan in*
1401 Route 300
Newburgh, NY 12550
845 564-1400

*Orange County Choppers Gates open at 9 am close @ 12 pm*
14 Crossroads Ct, 
Newburgh, NY 12550
1-845-522-5222

List:
1. [email protected] - G
2. CT350G - G
3. ZingMoney - G +1 Z
4. Jzurita - Z
5. Iron-Mike - G
6. OMEGA46 - Z
7. jbudnick504 - Z
8. keff108 - G
9. Chickflynbyu - Z
10. Telly9987
11. G35Ian - G
12. AesonVirus - G
13. SPEED - G
14. G_Lover - G
15. Leon - G
16. Stoof - G
17. dann1313
18. LuvZCar - Z
19. Jewellz
20. 04LIQUIDSILVER - Z
21. Sleeper400
22. ttuberz - Z
23. Guerci36
24. IMAFUKINRIDER - G
25. g35ryder - G
26. Ivory
27. GMoNeYAir23
28. Lakeside - Z
29. Folgrz - Z
30. Tony Brembo - Z
31. petey smbZ - Z
32. Bigpei - G
33. mrnissan01
34. Nizzy - G
35. FrankieG - G
36. g35dr1ver03 - G
37. wolfb21 - 350Z, 240Z +1 350Z
38. zcoupe09 - Z
39. 732_IP_G35c - G
40. ONLYG35 - G
41. Columbian - G
42. blue660r01 - Z
43. cosmec - Z
44. HotPursuit24 - Z
45. G'sZ
46. MRoleg - G
47. dan sanchez - g
48. wizzard - z
49. pgn29 - z
50. skibikmike - 10th anniversary 280zx and 50th anniversary 300zx
51. Lacey - M35
52. Ironchef 2008 - G37
53. Keith.H - 300ZX(Z32)
54. DNJ - 2001 Lamborghini Diablo
55. pure xtz - Z
56. fairl80z - Z
57. Chudson coupe - 3rd gen RX-7
58. Z350BOY - Z
59. m35tt - M35
60. sean
61. ohh noes
62. NISMONEIL
63. Psychoballistic - z
64. 4SHIZZIL -
65. mndthegap1
66. columbian g 35
67. ZRuggernDC
68. P.O.G. - Porsche 911 TT
69. 732 IP G35c - G
70. Mikeyws
71. rockenthehawk - z
72. ThiesG35s - G
73. Malin - G
74. DrJonCK
75. damayor
76. daniel lime z
77. digital aka (IC3D)
78. PPGFREAK
79. G35Ian - G
80. edd2045 - z
81. Thiesg35S - G
82. djkymar - G37
83. vics350 - 350Z
84. whitetrack - Z
85. Jaralaccs - G20
86. Ridinonrails - G20
87. mh64 - G20 +1 Z
88. jdmfairladyz - z
89. lbc77
90. frankie
91. T MoRGx
92. djkymar - G37+2
93. knils - 350Z
94. ZMonKey - Z
95. Keithman5000 - Z
96. Zmazing03 - Z
97. Irongrave- Fronteir <--- Now thats just awesome first truck to enter!!!!
98. Gthirtyfive4me - G
99. BigTurk - FX <----1st Crossover to Enter!!!!!!!
100. y0shi - Z
101. burnurass - G35 Sedan
102. Migs817 - G
103. Leon - G Sedan
104. Happybastard - G
105. CrownR426 - 370Z + Friends
106. DannyGT - 370Z


----------

